

China Alarmed by Threat to Security From Cyberattacks - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/12/world/asia/12cyberchina.html

======
tokenadult
"Especially alarming to officials, analysts say, was the role of the Internet
in ethnic riots last July that left nearly 200 people dead and more than 1,700
injured--the worst ethnic violence in recent Chinese history. Government
reports asserted that terrorists, separatists and religious extremists from
within and outside the country used the Internet to recruit Uighur youth to
travel to Urumqi, the capital of western China’s Xinjiang region, to attack
ethnic Han citizens."

It's pretty tough for a country if its policies result in people being eager
to attack their neighbors after being stirred to action by Internet messages.

